# Screen Door Slider



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

The plastic slider piece on our screen door keeps falling out of the track and is just over all too flimsy(sp.)Has anyone replaced theirs? and if so could you send me some pictures so that my DH can fix this problem for me. Thanks


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just googled RV screen door parts and found a lot of replacement parts. You can get the slide in many different colors including clear and smoke. Saw clear and it looks cool. Cost wise is $10 - $15. Wish there was another system for getting at the door handle than the stupid slide, it's alway getting in the way. Good luck.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Trish said:


> The plastic slider piece on our screen door keeps falling out of the track and is just over all too flimsy(sp.)Has anyone replaced theirs? and if so could you send me some pictures so that my DH can fix this problem for me. Thanks


try here. screen door part


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Lmbevard said:


> Just googled RV screen door parts and found a lot of replacement parts. You can get the slide in many different colors including clear and smoke. Saw clear and it looks cool. Cost wise is $10 - $15. Wish there was another system for getting at the door handle than the stupid slide, it's alway getting in the way. Good luck.


I installed one of these. No more sliding door issues.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

crunchman12002 said:


> Just googled RV screen door parts and found a lot of replacement parts. You can get the slide in many different colors including clear and smoke. Saw clear and it looks cool. Cost wise is $10 - $15. Wish there was another system for getting at the door handle than the stupid slide, it's alway getting in the way. Good luck.


I installed one of these. No more sliding door issues.
[/quote]

I like this idea! Question: can you still use the slide? (it comes in handy when someone is outside cooking and someone is inside and needs to pass utensils/plates/etc thru the door. Just wonderin'


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> Just googled RV screen door parts and found a lot of replacement parts. You can get the slide in many different colors including clear and smoke. Saw clear and it looks cool. Cost wise is $10 - $15. Wish there was another system for getting at the door handle than the stupid slide, it's alway getting in the way. Good luck.


Out new trailer came with a clear one. Very cool if you ask me.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Lacy286 said:


> Just googled RV screen door parts and found a lot of replacement parts. You can get the slide in many different colors including clear and smoke. Saw clear and it looks cool. Cost wise is $10 - $15. Wish there was another system for getting at the door handle than the stupid slide, it's alway getting in the way. Good luck.


I installed one of these. No more sliding door issues.
[/quote]

I like this idea! Question: can you still use the slide? (it comes in handy when someone is outside cooking and someone is inside and needs to pass utensils/plates/etc thru the door. Just wonderin'








[/quote]
Yes, you can and must use the door slide if the exterior door is closed. The screen door opener is to open the screen door with the door slide closed and exterior door is open. Stops you from sliding the door slide to open the screen door. I put one on both doors and will replace if they break.
crunchman


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

crunchman12002 said:


> Just googled RV screen door parts and found a lot of replacement parts. You can get the slide in many different colors including clear and smoke. Saw clear and it looks cool. Cost wise is $10 - $15. Wish there was another system for getting at the door handle than the stupid slide, it's alway getting in the way. Good luck.


I installed one of these. No more sliding door issues.
[/quote]

I like this idea! Question: can you still use the slide? (it comes in handy when someone is outside cooking and someone is inside and needs to pass utensils/plates/etc thru the door. Just wonderin'








[/quote]
Yes, you can and must use the door slide if the exterior door is closed. The screen door opener is to open the screen door with the door slide closed and exterior door is open. Stops you from sliding the door slide to open the screen door. I put one on both doors and will replace if they break.
crunchman
[/quote]

THANKS! Gotta get it!


----------

